# Best professionally-applied coating/sealant for white paint - options ranked



## AwesomeRandy (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys, this is my first post here so thanks for checking out the thread. I know similar questions get asked very frequently, but I'm taking a slightly different angle, and also trying to be as specific as possible, so apologies if I go on a bit!

After many years of driving a much-loved, but now quite rusty Mk4 Fiesta, I currently have a new Golf GTI on order, due to arrive in about a month. It will be my first new car, and I plan on keeping it for 8-10 years, so preservation is a top priority (somewhere alongside burning people from off the lights... :wave: ).

I've done quite a lot of research (on DW and elsewhere), and am now confident with most aspects of washing/protecting to a decent standard, however I have no experience with machine polishing or applying permanent coatings/sealants. I'm therefore planning to find a professional detailer to work on the car from new (I've asked the dealership not to touch the paint! :wall, to do whatever machine polishing is required and then apply a coating for me (assuming I can find someone to apply my preferred product...)

Given the likely cost of this, I'm keen to try to get it right first time, and so have spent quite a bit of time researching the best products in terms of longevity and marr/scratch resistance, bearing in mind what will look best on pure white paint. I plan to use additional top-up products 3-4monthly to get the best sheeting/beading performance.

The following are lists of permanent coatings, and then top up products. (hopefully I'm using the terms roughly correctly), ranked crudely on the basis of all the threads I've read.

I'd be really grateful if you were to read through the lists and suggest any changes to the rankings based on your own experiences, and I'll then decide what product to use based on what comes out top.

*Best coatings (ranked with rough grouping)*

ADS - ArtdeAaron/ArtdeKeegan then ArtdeNano
Optimum - Opti-guard (seemingly difficult to get done in the UK)
Gyeon - Q2 MOHS
Gtechniq - Crystal serum
CQuartz - Finest

Max Protect - Ultimate Nano Coating v2 then UNC-R
Optimum - Opticoat 2.0
Sonax - Nano paint protect
Polished Angel - Invincible then Cosmic

CQuartz - CQUK
Gtechniq - C1 then EXO v2
Zaino - Z2
Werkstatt - Acrylic kit
Auto Finesse - Tough kit

*Best top-up product/sealant (ranked)*

ADS - Nano gloss paint sealant
Sonax - Polymer netshield
CQuartz - Reload
Gtechniq - C2 v3


Thanks for reading!
Ben.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ads is fantastic,but i wouldnt go with artdeaaron,go with keegan{7h} and then sicko.
Max protect unc-r is one of the best coatings around,very durable and looks great.
PA primer+Cosmic[with your paint code] is amazing on dark colors.
Dont forget modesta,i really like bc-04,top product.
Both ads nanogloss selant,and gtech c2V3 are the spray selants/top ups you can find.


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

I would add Gyeon Mohs+ as coating. And for top up product there is Gyeon Cure which is similar to Cquartz reload but i would use Cancoat instead.. Really easy and fun to apply


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C1 and Exo v2 was on my OH's white LR for 2 years with top ups of EXO every now and then. Great combination on such a big beast. Recently given it a full detail and put C1 on and coated with Gyeon Cancoat. It's so easy to apply and leaves great gloss on the white paint. This was them given a coat of Gyeon Cure. My plan is to wash with Gyeon Bathe with a wash once a month with Bathe + (contains coating properties). Every 3 months or so I can top up with Can Coat or if time is an issue (maybe in winter) apply Wet Coat for some added protection. 
The Gyeon products are excellent for maintaining coatings and I've yet to be disappointed with any that I have used. The same can be said of Gtechniq C1 and Exo.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Gtechniq crystal syrum is supposed to be a game changer!


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Personally, I would say that you need to find your professional detailer first. Someone with a good reputation and experience of these coatings should be able to discuss your requirements, budget, and come up with the most suitable product for you and your car. Get the wrong detailer and it wont matter which product you choose.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

G-Techniq Crystal Serum + ExoV2 for me is the ultimate in protection at this moment in time:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Find a decent detailer that your comfortable with mate, that is 100% the most important thing. Obviously go for what ever they use, which is really of little relevance if you plan on actually looking after it as mentioned.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> Find a decent detailer that your comfortable with mate, that is 100% the most important thing. Obviously go for what ever they use, which is really of little relevance if you plan on actually looking after it as mentioned.


This is the key to keeping coatings in tip top shape, the maintenance side is often neglected, mostly due to having the coating mis-sold in the first place. Maintain your coating correctly and you should see 18 months to 2 years protection..

C5 and Exo on my wheels for over a year now and still almost as good as the day it was applied ..


----------



## AwesomeRandy (Aug 3, 2014)

ronwash said:


> Ads is fantastic,but i wouldnt go with artdeaaron,go with keegan{7h} and then sicko.


Thanks ronwash, the ADS products look quite promising, and are obviously getting a lot of attention, though are they likely to have been around long enou for many professional detailers to be happy using/trusting them?

I note that given the recommended curing time that ADS suggest Nano as a post base-sealant protector, and suggest you'd need to wait a week between applying keegan/raven etc and sicko, even though sicko seems to have the most enthusiastic word of mouth. Any experience of this issue yourself?


----------



## AwesomeRandy (Aug 3, 2014)

Onrcnn said:


> I would add Gyeon Mohs+ as coating. And for top up product there is Gyeon Cure which is similar to Cquartz reload but i would use Cancoat instead.. Really easy and fun to apply


Thanks, yeah I looked into MOHS+, though it seems like the only difference between that and regular MOHS is the addition of a Q2 Phobic topcoat. I'm not sure how much difference that would make, and whether it would justify the extra cost. There doesn't look to be many Gyeon accredited detailers and I guess they have to charge a premium to cover the accreditation charge.


----------



## AwesomeRandy (Aug 3, 2014)

luke w said:


> Gtechniq crystal syrum is supposed to be a game changer!





Summit Detailing said:


> G-Techniq Crystal Serum + ExoV2 for me is the ultimate in protection at this moment in time:thumb:


Thanks guys, any idea how widely available this is right now? There don't seem to be many Gtechniq accredited detailers in the East Midlands (I assume you need to be accredited with them to be sold crystal serum). The Gtechniq-branded detailing packages all seem to be quite restrictive, and at least £100-200 more than equivalent packages from competitors, with none that I've seen clearly advertising use of crystal serum at the moment. Any recommendations?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ADS Keegan+Raven or Aaron /gtechniq crystal serum,the most important thing is to have the coating(s) applied by someone who really knows what they're doing.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

AwesomeRandy said:


> Thanks guys, any idea how widely available this is right now? There don't seem to be many Gtechniq accredited detailers in the East Midlands (I assume you need to be accredited with them to be sold crystal serum). The Gtechniq-branded detailing packages all seem to be quite restrictive, and at least £100-200 more than equivalent packages from competitors, with none that I've seen clearly advertising use of crystal serum at the moment. Any recommendations?


CS can only be applied by Accredited Detailers - Detail my Ride or G-Techniq HQ would probably be your closed Accredited Detailers.:thumb:

It seems to be proving very popular with people like Nick @ S L Restoration & Matt @ System Cleanz doing a good number of CS Details


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Syrum + EXO awesome on my white car


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

AwesomeRandy said:


> Thanks guys, any idea how widely available this is right now? There don't seem to be many Gtechniq accredited detailers in the East Midlands (I assume you need to be accredited with them to be sold crystal serum). The Gtechniq-branded detailing packages all seem to be quite restrictive, and at least £100-200 more than equivalent packages from competitors, with none that I've seen clearly advertising use of crystal serum at the moment. Any recommendations?


Dooka is a Gtechniq accredited accredited detailer based in Northampton one of the best in the country too.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

If professionally applied, I would go with optiguard!
Toped with sonax xtreme shine and protect to had slickness and hydrophobic to avoid water marks.
Optiguard is virtually indestructible.

Second choice would be uncV1 topped with uncR I think.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

If you need a chat fella i am just off Junction 31 of the M1, feel free to either pop up or give me a call on the number in my SIG.


----------

